# Fishing the Ohio in northern ky.



## 420fisherman (Aug 22, 2010)

Just wondering good places to fish here in Northern Ky. on the ohio River from the Bank for catfish.


----------



## GT Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

The mouth of the Licking river can be a good spot. The Cov side is the prefered side but Newport can be good also.


----------



## 420fisherman (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

With a Ky. fishing license YOU CAn fish on the Ohio bank just not in a harbor or up in a stream. Ohio & ky have agree to honor each others license on the OHIO RIVER. So you can fish at the Public landing & Serpentine Wall area Downtown up river at Schimidt's ramp bank area. The Covington area at the LICKING has 2 hour parking restrictions from 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. You wold be better off fishing by the OLD Covinton landing for the parking iks not restricted.
There is a lot of snags there so using a bobber might help. Tight lines.


----------

